# Naja Grass



## hiittman (Apr 2, 2006)

What's the best way to plant this stuff,
Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry for the long delay in answering your post. You can plant Najas Grass any way you want. It is a real weed and will pretty much grow anyway you plant it. If your tank is a high light, CO2 injected tank, it can become a real issue as it can overtake the tank very quickly. It took me about a month of daily removal to get this out of one of my tanks. IT seems to grow back from the smallest piece of plant if you miss one.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, It's surely a fast grower. I got a 1 inch stem that was hanging onto to some plants I received. And now it's grown into half of my 10 gallon highlight tank in under a month.

I initially planted it in the substrate, with such fast growth it kinda grows wherever it feels like, in no orderly fashion. I think it's best left as a floater plant in a growout or fry, shrimp tank.

-John N.


----------

